# meet "Pidass"



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pics of this
View attachment 71704
monster

View attachment 71705

View attachment 71706

View attachment 71707

View attachment 71708

View attachment 71709

View attachment 71710


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice tank man. That's one sweet oscar.

How big is it?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow thats a big oscar, glad to see him well, still cant believe u got him for what u did


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good looking fish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

oojit said:


> Nice tank man. That's one sweet oscar.
> 
> How big is it?
> [snapback]1143468[/snapback]​


9"


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tibs said:


> wow thats a big oscar, glad to see him well, still cant believe u got him for what u did
> [snapback]1143497[/snapback]​


yep


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

acestro said:


> Good looking fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

glad to see he's doing better and not as stressed as he used to be


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Man, it's nice to see Oscars cared for so well considering most people do an absolutely terrible job of raising them.

Awesome fish man, everything looks excellent


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

He's a bit on the skinny side... but other than that, he looks nice


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> He's a bit on the skinny side... but other than that, he looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your right, what should i feed it to make him buff up a bit? all i have right now is Hikari Cichlid staple large pellets.

he also has a swimming bladder disease, is their a way to fix it? so far im just adding salt to the tank.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice lookin tank


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a nice oscar


----------

